# Phrag pearcei in the wild



## gonewild (Jul 20, 2010)

I really liked this spot! We actually were in this valley looking for new fish and dart frogs but this rock in 
Northern Peru was an exciting find! It really put on a display showing how Phrag pearcei grows
associated with water. Enjoy the pictures!










































The roots grow right on the rock with a little covering of sediment and organic matter.
















This group was on a different rock along the shore.
The pearcei always seems to have the grass growing next to it?






In case you are wondering about the fish, my friend Pasqual
managed to find a strange Pleco under a rock.


----------



## fbrem (Jul 20, 2010)

all too cool for words, that is some incredible stuff, thanks for sharing

Forrest


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 20, 2010)

What a perfect setting! :clap::clap: :drool::drool:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2010)

did he catch it by hand!? Thanx for sharing, maybe i could get some of that grass to help my pearcei hybrids!!!


----------



## gonewild (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes he caught it by hand.
Maybe the grass would help pearcei grow better in a pot?
I can take you there! oke:


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome pics, Lance!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 20, 2010)

Very cool to see these in their native setting. Maybe the grass roots give the pearei roots something to anchor on to.


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 20, 2010)

Pretty cool to see them in the wild like that, so I guess you can call them Lithophytes.

Robert


----------



## gonewild (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes I guess they pretty much are Lithophytes. The roots hold onto the rocks without help from the grass. But the grass would likely provide organic matter for the roots. And maybe the shade from the grass helps new pearcei seedlings to get established?


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jul 20, 2010)

Lance,

Great photos. I think you're lucky to be able to see them in their native habitat. I never have and probably won't anytime soon.
Thanks for sharing.

All the best,

Rob Z.


----------



## musiclovertony (Jul 20, 2010)

that's so neat! Thanks for posting these


----------



## Shiva (Jul 20, 2010)

Great pictures Lance, thanks!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 20, 2010)

Simply awesome!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 20, 2010)

The root system is awsome. Can you tell Lance what the rock substrate of made of? Calcium?


----------



## Dupuy (Jul 20, 2010)

these is beautiful! keep look for huge Sobralia!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2010)

What is the sediment? Sandy or more clay-like?


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 21, 2010)

:clap: wow!


----------



## gonewild (Jul 21, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> The root system is awsome. Can you tell Lance what the rock substrate of made of? Calcium?



You know I should have paid for attention to the rock!
From what I remember it was probably sandstone or granite. I don't think limestone. The water in the stream had a pH of 7. I will ask my contact there what the rocks are.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 21, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> What is the sediment? Sandy or more clay-like?



Silt,very fine with organic content. But there really was very little. The roots attach right to the rock surface.

These plants would be under water at times so sediments would be minimal. As you can see the shrub growing on top of the rock is water swept. The Phrags only grew on the downstream (protected) side of the boulder.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 21, 2010)

I love threads like this. I get to see the plants in the wild AND get valuable insight as to how to grow these things.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 21, 2010)

kentuckiense said:


> I love threads like this. I get to see the plants in the wild AND get valuable insight as to how to grow these things.



I'll come help you build your stream! oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks, Lance.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow! Great photos with lots of informations...Very interesting, thanks for sharing!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 22, 2010)

cool! thanks!


----------



## jewel (Jul 23, 2010)

amazing! bet you felt like a kid in a candy store that fish looks like it came right out of a comic strip!


----------



## GuRu (Jul 24, 2010)

Very informative an impressive photos - thanks for sharing!!


----------

